# Who would you cast as Wonder Woman?



## NewJeffCT (Jun 9, 2005)

Which current actress out there now would you cast if you could choose the actress for an upcoming movie?

Angelina Jolie?  Halle Berry?  Jessica Alba?  A young unknown?  Somebody else?


----------



## Elf Witch (Jun 9, 2005)

NewJeffCT said:
			
		

> Which current actress out there now would you cast if you could choose the actress for an upcoming movie?
> 
> Angelina Jolie?  Halle Berry?  Jessica Alba?  A young unknown?  Somebody else?




Not Jessica Alba.  I think Angelina Jolie would make a great Wonder Woman she has the looks. 


An unkown would be great as long as she was tall and well built not one of these skinny actress.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 9, 2005)

NewJeffCT said:
			
		

> Which current actress out there now would you cast if you could choose the actress for an upcoming movie?




…see if I can’t get John Crichton to side with me on this….

Claudia Black

No, I’m not joking. If I were doing the casting, I would totally cast the tall, raven-haired, statuesque, can-play-a-tough-warrior woman, looks good in leather, looks good using weapons, Claudia Black as Wonder Woman.

So what if she’s not American – neither is the character of Wonder Woman. 

Sorry about the drool.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 9, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> …see if I can’t get John Crichton to side with me on this….
> 
> Claudia Black
> 
> ...




No problem on the drool... I'll have to google her image.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 9, 2005)

Angelina Jolie first choice 
Lacey Cabert (sp) my second 
I can see Claudia Black in the role


----------



## Gomez (Jun 9, 2005)

I would like to see Morena Baccarin as Wonderwoman.


----------



## reveal (Jun 9, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> …see if I can’t get John Crichton to side with me on this….
> 
> Claudia Black
> 
> ...




Not the first name to pop into my head, but the best suggestion I've seen.


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Jun 9, 2005)

I like Claudia Black as well, but her beauty probably doesn't fall under the 'generic babe' ideal most Hollywood producers want. And she's probably seen as being too old, when in reality, she's the right age. 

Another long shot--and another one of my own drool inducing favourites--is Venus Terzo, from _Da Vinci's Inquest_. (She's also done an impressive amount of anime voicework, and has guest starred on several series, including _Stargate SG-1)_. Venus has a classic Greek beauty combined with the elegance of a mid thirties woman. Sadly, she's not that tall, and like Black, will be seen as not being a generic, young babe.

Charisma Carpenter might be a good choice, but with Whedon directing, there's no chance of that happening.


----------



## Elf Witch (Jun 9, 2005)

ShrinkyLink said:
			
		

> I like Claudia Black as well, but her beauty probably doesn't fall under the 'generic babe' ideal most Hollywood producers want. And she's probably seen as being too old, when in reality, she's the right age.
> 
> Another long shot--and another one of my own drool inducing favourites--is Venus Terzo, from _Da Vinci's Inquest_. (She's also done an impressive amount of anime voicework, and has guest starred on several series, including _Stargate SG-1)_. Venus has a classic Greek beauty combined with the elegance of a mid thirties woman. Sadly, she's not that tall, and like Black, will be seen as not being a generic, young babe.
> 
> Charisma Carpenter might be a good choice, but with Whedon directing, there's no chance of that happening.




Why is that?


----------



## Mark (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's a list starting with the oldest and getting younger

Charisma Carpenter

Gabrielle Union

Melissa George

Katherine Heigl

Bethany Joy Lenz

Mandy Moore


----------



## CrusaderX (Jun 9, 2005)

I still think Anne Hathaway would be the best choice.


----------



## takyris (Jun 9, 2005)

I'll agree on Claudia Black. That'd be nice.

If Yancy Butler (_Witchblade_) got her personal problems taken care of (whatever it was that got the show cancelled, as I recall something about her going into rehab and that coming right before the cancellation ), I think she'd have the physical presence to pull it off. And with black hair, she'd have the attractive but athletic look that I associate with Wonder Woman.

I really, really, really severely wouldn't want to see a nymphet in any form play Wonder Woman. Nobody who couldn't at least do *some* of the non-wire fighting on her own and look cool while doing it.

In an earlier thread on this topic (in which I argued heavily for athletic ability to the point of preferring an athlete who had an interest in acting over an actress who had an interest in athletic activity) someone brought up Gina Torres, which would be unlikely but very cool -- she's got the presence to pull it off.

This is a bit off the wall, but how about Idina Menzel? If anyone could pull of WW's "No garbage, seriously, I'm a warrior woman, not Daisy Duke" attitude while still maintaining vulnerability, it'd be her. No clue on her physical ability, but she's a great actress. (She won the Tony for playing the Wicked Witch in "Wicked", the Wizard of Oz prequel/retelling.)


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Jun 9, 2005)

Claudia Black, 33, _Farscape_

Charisma Carpenter, 35, _Angel_ 

Gabrielle Union, 32, forthcoming _Honeymooners_

~Halle Berry, 39, _Monsterball_

Melissa George, 29, remake of _Amityville Horror_

Jessica Alba, 24,_ Fantastic Four_

Katherine Heigl, 27,_Grey's Anatomy_

Lacey Cabert, 23,_ Mean Girls_

Bethany Joy Lenz, 24,_One Tree Hill_

Angelina Jolie, 30, forthcoming _ Mr. And Mrs. Smith_ 

Mandy Moore, 21,_Walk to Remember _

*Morena Baccarin, 26,_Serenity _

Venus Terzo, 38,_ Behind the Camera: The Unauthorized Story of 'Mork & Mindy'_

Anne Hathaway, 23,_ Princess Diaries_

~Berry, when given adequet material, is a fine actor, but she will be horribly tainted by _Catwoman_.

*Baccarin, having worked with Whendon on the show and movie is possibly the best bet.


----------



## Templetroll (Jun 9, 2005)

Angelina Jolie would be great

Jessica Biel

Charisma Carpenter

Claudia Black

Lacey Chabert

Katherine Heigl

A Wonder Woman movie would be great so hope it works out.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 9, 2005)

I don't know if I was the first to sugest Gina Torres, but I was one of them. I don't know if the general movie-going public would accept a black Wonder Woman, but I think she'd be perfect for the part.

Five years ago, I'd have said Lucy Lawless. I think she may be a bit old now, though.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Jun 9, 2005)

I think Jessica Alba has the look, when she is a brunette, and the can do the physical/ athletic part of it. She would have a problwm with the acting part.   Although I would go watch it, just to see her in that outfit.


Who am I kidding I watch  it to see any those women in the costume.


----------



## Kai Lord (Jun 9, 2005)

Orlando Bloom, assuming he bulked up a bit.


----------



## cuteasaurus (Jun 10, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> …see if I can’t get John Crichton to side with me on this….
> 
> Claudia Black
> 
> ...




I'm so glad someone else sees it!  Don't get me wrong...I love Angie (ask anyone who knows me) but I think Claudia would be a great fit.


----------



## Olfactatron (Jun 10, 2005)

Why, WHY, WHY has no one yet mentioned jennifer connolly?
She is the perfect wonder woman!


----------



## takyris (Jun 10, 2005)

From the neck up, she has classic Wonder Woman features, yes.

From the neck down, she's not athletic enough. At least, she wasn't the last time I saw her. Perhaps she's put some pounds on and gained some muscle for more recent roles, but Wonder Woman is not frail and waifish -- and at least recently, Jennifer Connolly is. I'm sure you can find old pictures of her where she'd be a great fit, but from everything since her Supporting Actress Oscar onward, she's looked borderline anorexic to me. And that ain't Wonder Woman.

(Of course, I don't stalk the woman, so if she's gained weight and put on muscle recently, I welcome the correction.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 10, 2005)

Marina Sirtis, Renée O'Connor, Reese Witherspoon or Sarah Michelle Gellar. 
Those are my four favorite actresses.


----------



## Villano (Jun 10, 2005)

I read somewhere that Katie Holmes said she wants to be Wonder Woman (probably in a Batman-related interview).  Hopefully, that doesn't happen.  She's attractive, but really doesn't fit the part.

I'd pick a younger Salma Hayek or Lucy Lawless.  I'd love to see Gabrielle Union in the costume, but I'm not sure she could pass as Greek.


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 10, 2005)

I personally would like to see a relatively unknown portray Wonder Woman. The big rumor circulating right now is that Katie Holmes is up for the role.


----------



## Taren Seeker (Jun 10, 2005)

Judging by the way Jessica Biel looked by the end of Blade 3, she gets my vote. Barring her, I'd be hoping for an unknown.

Katie Holmes would be a tragedy as large as Catwoman IMO.

Oh and by the way...*looks around thread* Not enough cheesecake.


----------



## Taren Seeker (Jun 10, 2005)

Heh and look at this: Artist's rendition I just stumbled across:


----------



## Mark (Jun 10, 2005)

Villano said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that Katie Holmes said she wants to be Wonder Woman (probably in a Batman-related interview).  Hopefully, that doesn't happen.  She's attractive, but really doesn't fit the part.





Gosh, I hope not, also.  Never cared for her much.




			
				Villano said:
			
		

> I'd pick a younger Salma Hayek or Lucy Lawless.  I'd love to see Gabrielle Union in the costume, but I'm not sure she could pass as Greek.





Well, that just screams Penelope Cruz, doesn't it?  As I understand it, she did plenty of athletic stuff for Sahara.

Also, I like Jennifer Connolly, too.  A Lot.  But not for this, I don't think.  Just seems a bit on the soft side.

However, have we forgotten Keira Knightley just because she is British and not American?  She's done a couple of films where she's had to come off as seriously athletic.  Too young?  What's the age we're really looking at for this anyway?


----------



## Dagger75 (Jun 10, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> I would like to see Morena Baccarin as Wonderwoman.





 I like this choice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2005)

NewJeffCT said:
			
		

> No problem on the drool... I'll have to google her image.




Yes, the mere fact that I have to go and google myself offends me.  If you give a name give a picture!  



			
				Mark said:
			
		

> However, have we forgotten Keira Knightley just because she is British and not American? She's done a couple of films where she's had to come off as seriously athletic. Too young? What's the age we're really looking at for this anyway?




As much as I love this charming vixen... and trust me I do!  She is way to short, and skinny for this part.  (Oh!  And she's 20 years old now so rather young for the part also.)


----------



## Dingleberry (Jun 10, 2005)

Catherine Zeta Jones.  I've been wanting her to play WW since I first saw her in _The Phantom_.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2005)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> Catherine Zeta Jones.  I've been wanting her to play WW since I first saw her in _The Phantom_.



Aye, the hands down favorite from last time we had this thread.


----------



## Aeson (Jun 10, 2005)

Halle Berry does not need to play another Superhero. Charisma would be nice but I would like to see someone unknown that will blow my socks off with her performance. I haven't seen that from anyone of late.


----------



## James Heard (Jun 10, 2005)

I think this has been a topic before, I'm sticking with Evangeline Lilly from Lost.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 10, 2005)

Dingleberry said:
			
		

> Catherine Zeta Jones.  I've been wanting her to play WW since I first saw her in _The Phantom_.



Isn't she half-Greek? Works for me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Isn't she half-Greek? Works for me.




Yes, and the other half goddess.  

Actually, I'm pretty sure she is but I'm not 100 % sure.  (I know we talked about her Greek heritage in the other Wonder Woman thread.  I just know it!)


----------



## Dark Jezter (Jun 10, 2005)

Rachel Bilson.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2005)

Other thread found:

link

Wow, the other thread is a year old.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 10, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Isn't she half-Greek? Works for me.




No she's Welsh 

well actually her Mother is Irish, father is Welsh


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Other thread found:
> 
> link
> 
> Wow, the other thread is a year old.



Yes, my other chioce was in there: Eve Mendes


----------



## NewJeffCT (Jun 10, 2005)

Taren Seeker said:
			
		

> Heh and look at this: Artist's rendition I just stumbled across:




OK, Jessica Biel moving up the ranks in my book...  she, um, fills out the costume quite nicely.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 10, 2005)

NewJeffCT said:
			
		

> OK, Jessica Biel moving up the ranks in my book...  she, um, fills out the costume quite nicely.



but that is not her in the costume, just her face on the body.
you want someone bigger (WW is all about cleavage - I know sexist but...)

Lacy:


----------



## Klaus (Jun 10, 2005)

Jennifer Connelly:


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> you want someone bigger (WW is all about cleavage - I know sexist but...)




I glad someone finally said the truth...  nice picture also but this is the day of the wonder bra and pushup bra I think that’s handled well enough like that so its really about the height.  (of course the actress is going to agree to the “wonderfulness” of her costume and a dye job if she does indeed need one.)


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Jun 10, 2005)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> Why is that?




There was apparently some bad blood between Carpenter and Whedon as _Angel_ finished its run. One of the things that didn't go over well was Carpenter getting a rosary tattooed on her wrist--which had to be covered up in camera since Angel would recoil at such a thing. There were a small truckload of rumours about things that went on between them. It's telling how Carpenter's character ended the series in a coma, with only one 'reappearance' before the series ended.

Having said that, Carpenter has shown some prowess in basic martial arts, so Whedon could do worse. 

Katie Holmes? Maybe as Wonder Girl. Or Beard Girl, for that matter....


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 10, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> but that is not her in the costume, just her face on the body.
> you want someone bigger (WW is all about cleavage - I know sexist but...)
> 
> Lacy:





Wow she's certainly grown


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 11, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> No she's Welsh
> 
> well actually her Mother is Irish, father is Welsh



What about any of Catherine Zeta-Jones's grandparents?

Anyhoo...

Not to sound skeptical, but how do you write a screenplay for _Wonder Woman_ that would be appealing to the modern movie audience (not just the genre audience)? Do you stick to the traditional comic book origin? Do you go with the "woman who found a relic and bam!" approach?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 11, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Not to sound skeptical, but how do you write a screenplay for _Wonder Woman_ that would be appealing to the modern movie audience (not just the genre audience)? Do you stick to the traditional comic book origin? Do you go with the "woman who found a relic and bam!" approach?



I'd take the relic approach.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'd take the relic approach.




I'd have to disagree. I think making WW anything other than an amazon princess from a distant and mystic isle--no matter how cheesy that may actually sound--is no more acceptable than it would be to make Superman anything other than a child from another world, or Bruce Wayne anything but someone who lost his parents and is stuck in a cycle of revenge.

If you're going to do the character, do the chracter. If you're not, make up a new one.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 11, 2005)

An origin movie for Wonder Woman couldn't be simpler:

Adapt George Pérez's relaunch of the character, from 1987, a.k.a. The Ares Saga. You have a strong villain (Pérez's Ares could be a villain of Darth Vader-proportions), a very strong female lead, complex relationships (like Vanessa Kapatelis, who doesn;t want her boyfriend anywhere near that Miss Universe-wannabe), loads of action sequences and a very well done pacifist message.


----------



## NewJeffCTHome (Jun 11, 2005)

Tonguez said:
			
		

> Wow she's certainly grown




I think it's a push-up bra she's wearing...  looks nice, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 11, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Do you stick to the traditional comic book origin? Do you go with the "woman who found a relic and bam!" approach?




Well the traditional origin, as in her true origin, would surely be controversial and would probably get a PG13 rating if they hit up on her original weaknesses a few times.  (bondage)

That said, as always I would hope they would stay as consistent to the character as possible.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 11, 2005)

NewJeffCTHome said:
			
		

> I think it's a push-up bra she's wearing...  looks nice, though.



I have other pics of her from when I first noticed her, see _Who's a Hottie Thread _, nice shape for a time when thin is big, the look Connley and Lohan have gotten these days.


----------



## Villano (Jun 11, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> If you're going to do the character, do the chracter. If you're not, make up a new one.




If there's one lesson Catwoman taught us...


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 11, 2005)

Plus the normal origin would allow for many more hot chicks on screen, and what Hollywood producer couldn't sell that?


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 12, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> I'd have to disagree. I think making WW anything other than an amazon princess from a distant and mystic isle--no matter how cheesy that may actually sound--is no more acceptable than it would be to make Superman anything other than a child from another world, or Bruce Wayne anything but someone who lost his parents and is stuck in a cycle of revenge.



That's the thing. The cheese factor may work in the 80's but not in this modern days.

Of course, IIRC, _Batman_ isn't as dark as he is now than when first drawn by Bob Kane.

As for _Superman, Smallville_ is probably the only non-comic series that have something interesting about his alien heritage.

So, how do you introduce the "Amazonian Princess" element without sounding cheesy for today's mainstream audience? I mean, it is safe to assume this will not be a cult genre film, right?

Is it possible to feature _Wonder Woman_ in a 1960's or 70's setting? My mind may be muddy but there is one origin in which she's half-Amazon, half-American, borne by a WW II pilot who got lost and crashed on the hidden island kingdom.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 12, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Is it possible to feature _Wonder Woman_ in a 1960's or 70's setting? My mind may be muddy but there is one origin in which she's half-Amazon, half-American, borne by a WW II pilot who got lost and crashed on the hidden island kingdom.




That sounds even cheesier than her true current origin. 

Every comic book movie that has deviated from the excepted norm has been horrible and hated.  Hulk, I'm not even sure what they tried to do with him, Daredevil, major changes to his primary antagonist, Catwoman, again major deviations from the excepted norm…

Hopefully they have learned from all this…


----------



## Klaus (Jun 12, 2005)

Quick Wonder Woman origin re-cap:

Since the dawn of time, women have been brutally murdered by the ignorance of men. Some of these women's spirits have been converging to a secluded mystical location deep within the bowels of the Earth.

At the height of their power, the Greek gods were in turmoil, for Ares, god of war, was getting more and more powerful. The goddesses, led by Athena and Artemis, set out to create a chosen race of women, whose ways would teach tolerance and friendship to the world of men. Into the bowels of the Earth they went, to the place called Gaea's Womb. From the spirits of murdered women there, they created the Amazons. But one spirit remained.

The Amazons became isolationist, though, and eventually fell prey to Herakles and his army. The ravaged Amazons escaped at night, killing their captors with much bloodshed. For that, they were ordered by the goddesses to set out for the island of Themiscyra, where they would stand watch over the demonic forces held beneath it.

Thousands of years later, the mystical storm that shielded Themiscyra from Patriarch's World was pierced by an aircraft, which crashed not far from the island. The pilot, USAF pilot Diana Trevor, survived and was washed ashore. She soon heard sounds of battle and raced forth to help. She joined the Amazon warriors in containing the demons at the gates beneath Themiscyra, but lost her life in the process. In her honor, the Amazons fashioned a ceremonial armor based on the insignias she was wearing.

Hypollita, Queen of the Amazons, felt a longing. The oracle told her that in her previous life, Hypollita was pregnant when she was murdered, and now her spirit longs for motherhood. So the goddesses bid her sculpt a baby out of Themiscyra's clay. And into this clay body their poured the final spirit held within Gaea's Womb. Hippolyta gave her the name of the outlander that gave her life in defense of Themiscyra: Diana.

As she grew, Diana became stronger, faster and determined. When the call was sent forth by the oracle that a champion had to be chosen among the Amazons, Diana concealed her identity and competed, against her mother's wishes. And she won. She was given the armor crafted in honor of her namesake, Diana Trevor. From Olympus, Artemis sent her a special weapon, a lasso of gold, forged from the girdle of Gaea, whose fires burn through lies and reveal the truth.

So armed, Diana went into the Underworld to battle Ares. This battle eventually brought her to Patriarch's World, to the american city of Boston, where the newspapers dubbed her Wonder Woman, due to the 'W'-shaped eagle on her armor.

After slaying the god of Terror, Deimos, and defeating his brother Phobos, God of Fear, Diana eventually faced Ares himself, even as Ares-controlled puppets on both the US and Russian armies were ready to launch a nuclear armageddon upon the world.

Being no match phisically for the God of War, Diana desperately tied her lasso around Ares, so he would see the result of his actions. The nuclear war would wipe the Earth of all life. Ares would sit supreme over a world of ashes, before crumbling to dust from lack of worship.

Wiser from the vision, Ares let Diana go, warning her that if she cannot make humans change their warlike ways, then his touch would be felt again.


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 12, 2005)

Cool summery, Klaus!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Jun 12, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> That's the thing. The cheese factor may work in the 80's but not in this modern days.
> 
> Of course, IIRC, _Batman_ isn't as dark as he is now than when first drawn by Bob Kane.
> 
> ...




See, I don't agree with this reasoning. 

Changing details is fine. But if a character's core origin/story is too "cheesy" for modern audiences, than I firmly believe the character itself is too cheesy for modern audiences. If people can't accept Wonder Woman--amazon isle and all--then it's time to come up with a brand new character. She is who she is.

I am _not_ a fan of wholesale revisions or "reimaginings." People who love the character want the character they know; people who don't should be just as happy with a brand new one.


----------



## Klaus (Jun 12, 2005)

Totally agree with you, Mouseferatu!

Either do the character or don't. There is no middle ground ("yeah, let's do Catwoman, but this time she will be a mystical warrior with the powers granted by the egyptian cat god Mao!").


----------



## Wolf72 (Jun 12, 2005)

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Orlando Bloom, assuming he bulked up a bit.




it's repsonses like this that there is a 'No food or Drink' rule at my computer!!!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 12, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Either do the character or don't.



Then they shouldn't. I don't see any other way to portray this iconic female solo superhero.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 12, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Then they shouldn't. I don't see any other way to portray this iconic female solo superhero.




But what is wrong with Emmisary of Hidden Amazon Island? 
Its no more corny than visitor from another planet or man bitten by a GE spider. 

Even the Greek mythology tie-in could be leveraged as a marketing point (perhaps have Ares manipulating modern world leaders and threatening a Nuclear strike or maybe Ares the terrorist)

Now that being said I'd drop all the reincarnation of murdered women crap and just go inheritor of the legacy of the Amazons


----------



## Klaus (Jun 12, 2005)

I highly recommed everyone interested in WW to hunt for the Saga of Ares trade paperback. That's your movie, right there.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 14, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> I highly recommed everyone interested in WW to hunt for the Saga of Ares trade paperback. That's your movie, right there.



Is that the original origin of the original _Wonder Woman_?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 14, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Is that the original origin of the original _Wonder Woman_?



No that sounds like the Perez relunch from 1987.  It is the current origin. (link )


----------



## Klaus (Jun 14, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Is that the original origin of the original _Wonder Woman_?



 As Brother Shatterstone said, it's the origin of Post-Crisis Wonder Woman. The Golden Age (i.e. World War II) Wonder Woman has been retconned as being a time-travelling Queen Hypollita, who was atoning for her role in the death of the amazon Artemis (not to be confused with the goddess Artemis) and filling in for her daughter Diana (at the time, Diana was dead and got elevated to divine status as the goddess of truth).


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 14, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> The Golden Age (i.e. World War II) Wonder Woman has been retconned...



Wait. Wait. What was the original origin of the original (presumably the Golden Age version) _Wonder Woman_ when she first appeared in comics, before it was retconned?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 14, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Wait. Wait. What was the original origin of the original (presumably the Golden Age version) _Wonder Woman_ when she first appeared in comics, before it was retconned?



As everyone knows, the orginal origin was from the guy who created the lie detector...the one with the bondage fetish.     LINK: http://www.cvalley.net/~canote/ww.html


----------



## Villano (Jun 14, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Wait. Wait. What was the original origin of the original (presumably the Golden Age version) _Wonder Woman_ when she first appeared in comics, before it was retconned?




No, not really.  The original Golden Age WW was Princess Diana.  The current "Golden Age" WW is the modern day Queen Hypollita who travel back in time (Paradise Island is apparently a giant time machine or something).  And her invisible plane was a clear, plastic glob capable of changing shape that was given to the real WW by aliens at the north or south pole.  Those aliens built the Pyramids, too.  

In the present, the Flash suddenly "remembered" there was another Wonder Woman.  In fact, she operated for years in the past and was high profile (a member of the JSA), so now everyone in the world "remembers" her now.  And since the GA WW is the modern day Queen Hypollita, was there a GA Queen Hypollita on Paradise Island?

All of this happened around the same time he turned WW into the Greek Goddess of Truth.

It was horrible and didn't make any sense.  Blame John Byrne.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jun 15, 2005)

Whoa. Stop the thread from spinning.  

Okay, now I remembered why DC did "Crisis on Infinite Earths" event.

Sighs. How about summarizing ALL of _Wonder Woman's_ origins in order, please. You can add any footnote regarding continuity afterward (like the part of Queen Hypolita being _Wonder Woman_ for a time).

Please, stop this thread from spinning. *faints*


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 15, 2005)

http://www.worldhistory.com/wiki/W/Wonder-Woman.htm


----------

